# Plastic depth gauge on Craftsman router won't tighten.



## rricardo203 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have an older Craftsman router with a plastic depth gauge that won't tighten enough to hold the depth adjustment. It slips and I don't want to tighten it down so hard that the threads get stripped on the tightening knob. It appears that the plastic collar won't close any further in order to tighten it's hold on the router body. Any ideas as to how I might fix this? I took it apart to make sure it was fitted into the grooves properly. The depth is adjusted by rotating the red plastic collar around the body like a nut on threads and then tightening the block knob (see photo). Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rick.

PS. I like your guard dog.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard.
All my routers are older Craftsman. In your situation I'd probably be using a large hose clamp. Or possibly a short screw thru the collar, but more likely a hose clamp.


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Theo: Just wondering about your screen name. Would JOAT stand for "Jack of All Trades"? Years ago right out of college (MANY), I worked for a small remodeling company that we nicknamed the JOATMON Co. for Jack of All Trades Master of None. Your name brought that memory back from long ago.


----------



## rricardo203 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hose clamp is a great suggestion. Since I use this particular router in a small bench top router table it generally doesn't see as much action as my other routers so I don't make as many frequent adjustments with it. I didn't want to buy a replacement collar as the new collar might have the same issue after a while. I'm assuming the plastic may have stretched out just enough to prevent it from snugging up tightly to the router body. Not exactly a good design. Thanks!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Woodrocket said:


> Hello Theo: Just wondering about your screen name. Would JOAT stand for "Jack of All Trades"?


Exactly right. And when I think on it, amazes even me some of the things I can do, pretty much competently at least. Of course, being 72, living in a rural town when I was a kid, with farming relatives, a step-grandfather who would be called a master carpenter today, then 20+ years in the Army, all adds up.


----------

